# Suggestions for Side and Rear Surround Speakers



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

In the quest to get my new HT designs finalized, I am looking at all aspects, one at a time, and it's speaker time. I have LCR and 1 sub taken care of already, and I am (of course) going to match my one sub with a twin brother to balance things out, and this leaves the side and rear surrounds. 

My old house had Def Tech ProMonitor 800's as the surrounds (side only - I had no rears) and I thought they sounded fine, although I really didn't analyze the sound coming out of them too often - they're surround speakers after all - but I can't say I had any complaints. I'm looking to mount the sides to my walls and suspend the rears from the ceiling (on poles on either side of my projector, perhaps?)

Thinking of using bookshelf speakers, but not quite sure what I should be looking for here. Driving them with my Denon 4520. I could do in-walls for the sides, but I think it would be a good idea to match the surrounds, no? So 4 of the same kind of speaker, or two that are dedicated rear-types and two dedicated side-types from the same company? Does this concept exist?

Budget is around $800 for 4 speakers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you still have your Def Tech 800s? I would simply get another pair to match them and use those as your surrounds.


----------



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

tonyvdb said:


> Do you still have your Def Tech 800s?...


They went with the old house so I must buy new ones.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Philm63 said:


> They went with the old house so I must buy new ones.


Perhaps that's the direction to go in then, buying the same Def Tech's again. Their size and price, relative to performance, is really pretty good. If you want to go in a different direction then one to consider would be the WaveCrest HVL-1. I was very pleasantly surprised with what they were capable of.


----------

